# Table training



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Opinions? Pros and cons for sport and police!

Pics of tables are also welcome!

And also should the dog be lifted up and down to prevent long term injury from jumping down often?


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Table training is the only way to develop real dogs.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Table training is the only way to develop real dogs. I like them with tall sideboards spaced 24".


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Charles Guyer said:


> Table training is the only way to develop real dogs. I like them with tall sideboards spaced 24".


So you don't like it open. Do the side boards make the dog feel a bit more "cornered" in your opinion?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't believe that no real dogs can be developed on the ground. However, my back is killing me. I am thinking of building one to help out my back. I look forward to pics and responses.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> So you don't like it open. Do the side boards make the dog feel a bit more "cornered" in your opinion?


Exactly! Couple that with a belly collar and a hockey mask and you're cooking with fire. Of course you're going to have to be willing to take a live bite at some point.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> I don't believe that no real dogs can be developed on the ground. However, my back is killing me. I am thinking of building one to help out my back. I look forward to pics and responses.


I was kidding. Just harkening back to the old banter that used to be on the internet. I don't think you can accomplish anything with a table that you cant on a short tie out (in most cases). I do imagine it would be a good way to save your back. I don't have any pics, but I've seen short, maybe 2.5-3 ft high, round tables with like a 8 ft diameter that I think would suffice in most tie out situations.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Charles Guyer said:


> Exactly! Couple that with a belly collar and a hockey mask and you're cooking with fire. Of course you're going to have to be willing to take a live bite at some point.


Oh my my, sounds scary! I got the picture of a meth lab in my head for some reason LOL.
A dog trained by these means could probably rip your head off and shit down your neck


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

For guys whose shoes have disappeared....


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Picnic tables are great for agility training in the park.

Not a table, but a pile of wood that was fun to use for some training.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jim Engel said:


> For guys whose shoes have disappeared....


You mean it's archaic?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Leslie....i'm a woodworker; if those were Osage orange i'd be salivating wishing i could slice em and turn em into a deck 

love to make a nice table to work dogs and my back is getting weaker every year too :-(
the table part is pretty straightforward, but haven't figured out the best way to anchor the dog and still keep it versatile


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Oh my my, sounds scary! I got the picture of a meth lab in my head for some reason LOL.
> A dog trained by these means could probably rip your head off and shit down your neck


That's why I feed science diet.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

charles guyer said:


> that's why i feed science diet.


lmfao!!!


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> lmfao!!!


Thought you might catch that.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I have used table training for one of my min pins, obedience training. I can't bend down to give him a praise and a reward or I will need a walker by the end of the day.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

I've seen both square and round tables. I also agree you could accomplish the same thing on the ground, but the table takes out a lot of unnecessary variables. Table or no table it depends on the training to make it a valuable tool in the right hads. The ones I've seen are square or round with a post in the middle to tie the dog to.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Laughing at all comments. I originally posted this for Todd Pavlus.... Todd where are you?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Haven't we gone over this before:lol:
And yes it is very important to lift your dog up and down from everything, this includes cars, trucks, tables, wood piles, stairs, beds, couches, and anything else over 2ft tall. :-\"
I like to carry one of theses everywhere I go. http://www.petco.com/product/110045/Mr-Herzhers-Smart-Ramp.aspx


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

:razz: I was gonna go with a ME marker training thread but I figured table training would captivate you!
I use that ramp as well, best on the market


todd pavlus said:


> Haven't we gone over this before:lol:
> And yes it is very important to lift your dog up and down from everything, this includes cars, trucks, tables, wood piles, stairs, beds, couches, and anything else over 2ft tall. :-\"
> I like to carry one of theses everywhere I go. http://www.petco.com/product/110045/Mr-Herzhers-Smart-Ramp.aspx


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I use that ramp as well, best on the market


Hey apple, nipple, monkey. I hope your kidding about that. I mean you put Vitor in that POS broken down kennel and then use a ramp for your crew? If so, that's like the spinners on a Pacer thing that you seem to have going on.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim I use tables a lot in my training. For lots of reasons not the least of which is my back lol. I can make myself small to the dog easier if he is up on a table. It puts the dog in a "confined captive space" where I can shape the behavior. I have tables, chutes, planks I use. There is a lot of internet mysticism floating around about table training. Not unlike a lot of net info its bullshit lol.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Tim I use tables a lot in my training. For lots of reasons not the least of which is my back lol. I can make myself small to the dog easier if he is up on a table. It puts the dog in a "confined captive space" where I can shape the behavior. I have tables, chutes, planks I use. There is a lot of internet mysticism floating around about table training. Not unlike a lot of net info its bullshit lol.


Ed Frawley says it's horrible :-|


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sure folks who want to read about defense-table training on LB know where to find the site without WDF's help.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

You got me, for a second I thought this was going to be about table training. 8)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

If I were a smart ass I'd say , "it's nice to see the taxpayers hard earned money is being cared for so carefully by letting the dog jump up on that nice table" but I'm not a smart ass and I don't care, seriously I don't!


Joby Becker said:


>


----------



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

Mike Diehl has a video demonstration of table training on his website and the table he uses has sides.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Junior Johnson said:


> Mike Diehl has a video demonstration of table training on his website and the table he uses has sides.


I always referred to a table with sides as a bite box. Similar applications but slightly different. Like high square table more
defense or confidence building and a lower round table more
prey.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I always referred to a table with sides as a bite box. Similar applications but slightly different. Like high square table more
> defense or confidence building and a lower round table more
> prey.


Good point and right on the money.


----------

